# Lima bean question



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok. I planted Lima beans this year. I got the seeds from the Co-Op in a bag marked bush limas. I think they mislabeled the bag. Do bush Lima beans grow runners? They look just like my pole beans I planted. 

Question 2. I planted 200' of these things. I really don't want to have to run around finding poles and branches for these things to climb on. If they are pole beans, can I just let them run or do I have to stake them somehow?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

They may grow some limited runners but if they keep growing like a regular pole bean they sold you the wrong seed.

One year I bought 2 pounds of Roma Green Bean seeds from the local seed store and Kentucky Wonders grew!


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I may just throw a tree branch in the ground every 4-5 feet just in case.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

My bush green beans have grown some runners. They are actually running up our roses


----------

